
The Myth of the Lone Unique Genius: Ideas Develop in a Mosaic, Not a Vacuum - TheSpine
https://medium.com/mind-cafe/the-myth-of-the-lone-unique-genius-6d6a93a6ae9f
======
foobar_
Do you see authors writing in a committee ? Do you not see solo musicians ? Do
we not celebrate individual strategists in the case of war or business ? The
same applies to engineers, inventors, programmers and in some cases business
people. There are plenty of individual contributors whose solo works stand on
their own. Their work is usually a result of working problems that they find
challenging with or without collaboration.

Not everything is a group project. In plenty of sports, the epitome of group
projects you still see individual contributions outlasting the team's
contributions. What is sad though is that in teams usually there are multiple
individual contributors, but the credit is usually stolen by some sorta
figurehead. The mythological figurehead is more problematic than celebrating
individual geniuses, because we live in an individualist society after all.

